# Hi I'm Fred



## fredridge

Just wanted to be the first one to post in this section


----------



## buchaja

Hi Fred, guess I'll be the first noob to post here. I'm Jim.


----------



## Abaddon

HI FRED!


----------



## blacklabel

howdy neighbor!


----------



## ///Audience

hurray post 5 in the new section!


----------



## jj_diamond

<- i'm with him.


----------



## 2f150

Everyone get back to work.


----------



## rekd0514

2f150 said:


> Everyone get back to work.


YEA! and stop whoring up the new section!


----------



## fredridge

You talking to me 



rekd0514 said:


> YEA! and stop whoring up the new section!


----------



## 2f150

Hey Fred u goin to SuperAutoBacs?


----------



## chad

2f150 said:


> Hey Fred u goin to SuperAutoBacs?


Back to work


----------



## fredridge

I am gonna try, I have a meeting tomorrow in the morning and still not exactly sure what the wife has panned afterward.... last I heard she was talking about tutoring a friend in geometry and if that happens I should be able to make it...

I am out for a while, headed to visit a friend in the hospital...

feel free to hang out in my new section until I get back 

Everyone keep Chad away from the snacks, he doesn't wash his hands after he goes to the bathroom  



2f150 said:


> Hey Fred u goin to SuperAutoBacs?


----------



## CMR22

A pic should be required for each introduction since it takes too long to dig through the big thread in OT.


----------



## DonovanM

Hi Fred, I'm Donovan. How are you liking my RS225s?


----------



## 2f150

chad said:


> Back to work


I know I was thinking the same thing right after I wrote it. 
BTW your picture looks scarier and scarier everytime I see it. That's a hell of a mug.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Hiya Fred !


----------



## bobditts

HI FRED!!!


----------



## fredridge

they look great, right now just sitting in a suit case in the garage until I get some time and items needed to do the install.....I have all the equipment, but am rethinking my commitment to the jbl components I bought[


QUOTE=DonovanM;315346]Hi Fred, I'm Donovan. How are you liking my RS225s? [/QUOTE]


hey guys



6spdcoupe said:


> Hiya Fred !





bobditts said:


> HI FRED!!!


----------



## Weightless

Hi Fred...


----------



## Kuztimrodder

Hiya Fred, nice to formerly E-meet you.


----------



## fredridge

Wiehgtless and Kuztim

How's it going?

I Pm'd Ant because I thought it would be cool to have our names next to our location and posts


----------

